# detector de color negro



## loranca (Dic 18, 2006)

Buenas!! Estoy intentando construir un circuito que sea capaz de detectar que el color de la pieza que tiene delante es de color negro y la verdad esque estoy bastante perdido. He pensado en un seguidor de la linea negra o incluso con un CNY70 y darle la aplicacion anterior. El problema está en que no encuentro ningun circuito que haga esto. Me podrias ayudar o aconsejadme algun circuito que tengais?!
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Loktar (Dic 18, 2006)

Yo la verdad que no tengo idea pero sé que los colores son de esos colores porque absorben y reflejan distintas cantidades de luz. Puedes poner algún LED que ilumine la zona que en este caso sería negra y al lado de este LED una fotocélula que reciba la luz que el objeto negro refleje. Dependiendo de la resistencia que oponga la fotocélula tendríamos el color.

Saludos.


----------



## jantonio84 (Dic 18, 2006)

Loktar, tienes un error conceptual respecto a la definicion de color.
Cuando la luz se encuentra con un objeto, el objeto absorve cierta gama de frecuencias y refleja otras, y dependiendo de las frecuencias que refleja se define el color.

Por ende el truco con la resistencia no funcionaria, ya que ella estaria limitando la CANTIDAD DE LUZ y no lo que nos interesa que es la FRECUENCIA DE LUZ REFLEJADA.


----------



## Loktar (Dic 18, 2006)

Tienes toda la razón jantonio84, me equivoqué


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 18, 2006)

Yo monte un detecto de color negro y blenco para un robot, lo que hice fue  polarizar un diodo infrarojo cuya señalse aplica sobre la superficie a evaluar, despues, calibro un fototransistor, el cual recibe en su base( mejor en su cuerpo) la luz reflejada por la superficie, la cual se altera depndiendo  el color sobre la que se aplica, funciona de maravilla y es mas utilque ese CNY70 que tiene un pesimo alcance.
Anexo el dibujo del montaje , eso es solo para tener una idea, perdon pero me faltaban cinco segundos antes de irme, pero siquieres el montaje con valores y todo mandame un mail y fijo te doy todos los datos, mo mejor cuando tenga tiempo lo coloco aqui.
Se que el dibujo es horroroso pero tenia poco tiempo chaolin.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 18, 2006)

El circuito que use fue  el siguiente, espero que te sirva, si falla revisa que la variacion del fototransistor en la union colector emisor sea significativo y que el voltaje del comparador sete dentro del margen de varicion. si tienes mas dudas en el mail o aqui o donde sea.


----------



## Bandolero4 (Dic 19, 2006)

loranca dijo:
			
		

> Buenas!! Estoy intentando construir un circuito que sea capaz de detectar que el color de la pieza que tiene delante es de color negro y la verdad esque estoy bastante perdido. He pensado en un seguidor de la linea negra o incluso con un CNY70 y darle la aplicacion anterior. El problema está en que no encuentro ningun circuito que haga esto. Me podrias ayudar o aconsejadme algun circuito que tengais?!
> Muchas gracias.


________________________________________________________________________

A mi se me ocurre mediante un simple ordenador con una cámara web. Se le conecta una fotocélula por ej. al puerto serie que indique al PC cuando la pieza cruza por delante en una cinta transportadora y se dispare una foto con la cámara. 
Mediante un programa se analiza en la ventana de la foto el nivel de negro con un bucle que recorra todas las líneas de la imagen recorriendo cada pixel y leyendo el valor RGB de cada uno. Se almacenan en una matriz todos los valores y ya es cuestión de descartar a partir de que nivel de gris lo valoras como blanco y a cual como negro, así como podrás obtener qué porcentaje de negro de la foto existe en su totalidad.

Ejemplo en Visual Basic 6.0: 
Cargas la fotografía en cuestión en un formulario o un control PictureBox y utilizas el método: 
objeto.Point (x,y)

El objeto es el nombre que  le pongas al PictureBox, si lo omites será el formulario que  tenga el enfoque en ese momento.
(x,y) son las coordenadas horizontal y vertical del punto a medir.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 19, 2006)

"loranca escribió: 
Buenas!! Estoy intentando construir un circuito que sea capaz de detectar que el color de la pieza que tiene delante es de color negro y la verdad esque estoy bastante perdido. He pensado en un seguidor de la linea negra o incluso con un CNY70 y darle la aplicacion anterior. El problema está en que no encuentro ningun circuito que haga esto. Me podrias ayudar o aconsejadme algun circuito que tengais?! 
Muchas gracias. "

Me parece que bandolero desea hacer un asuper aplicacion, hasta donde tengo entendido se trata solo de detectar y depuescon esa salida si se puede empezar a jugar, por mi parte puedo calibrar el diseño que puse arriba y obtener una salida de 5v-0v ttl , me parece suficiente, deahi en adelante es solo curiosear


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 19, 2006)

Se me ocurre lo siguiente:


un transmisor leds infrarojos y un receptor led de infrarojo, el tx le envia al material a captar y el receptor recibe el reflejo del objeto al que le mandaron la luz infraroja.

el circuito tiene el siguiente principio fisico:

una vez detectado el infrarojo que rebota, entonces se envia a un amplificador operacional, el cual convierte esto a una señal electrica y de acuerdo al nivel de voltaje que tenga , es proporcional el color., ahora bien, esto se puede pasar a otro amplificador operacional organizado de manera COMPARADOR, para que tu ajustes con un potenciometro el nivel que deseas de color a detectar ! y listo ! pa pintura !.

esto lo puedes usar para deteccion de cualquier color !.  la clave es la calibracion de las ventanas de voltaje de la salida del primer amplificador operacional, asi sabras que color es.

Atensión : el emisor , el cuerpo a detectar y el receptor se tendrian que meter o tener en un sector que no lo afecte la luz externa como el sol, la luz artificial , etc, etc, ya que podria tener errores de lectura.

chau


----------



## loranca (Dic 20, 2006)

Muchas gracias a todos, de verdad se agradece.
He estado buscando mucho estos dias y he encontrado varios circuitos que la verdad no están nada mal, quería ver si yamazaky1984 me pudieras mandar a mi mail o aki mismo el circuito con la información ya que me ha interesado mucho tu idea, el problema está en que los dibujos de los circuitos que dejaste adjuntos no los he podido ver ya que no aparecen!!No se cual es el problema pero no los he podido ver, te agradeceria que los enviases de nuevo. 
Os mantendré informaciónrmados sobre el proyecto muchas gracias


----------



## Aristides (Dic 20, 2006)

En este libro encontrarás información al respecto:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/ICSpanish.pdf


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 20, 2006)

Creo que el chavo explicó mejor mi idea, repecto a la imagen que envio, hay dos ressitencias las cuales son las del comparador, las puedes sustiturir por un potenciometro como recomienda chavo y con eso puedes detectar con precision el color. El led d1 es in diodo INFRAROJO y el transistor es un fototransistor

A chavo le comento que en teoria y en mis practicas la luz ambiental no afectan para nada la respuesta del sensor, ya que se trata de luz infraroja (fuera del espectro visible), es  eso o mis sensores son buenos.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 22, 2006)

A peticion, voy a montar el diseño que yo uso, el mismo que esta colgado(por cieto ese diseño tiene un problema y es que una entrada del opamp va conectada a la salida, lo cual no es necesario) y voy anexar fotos, y documentacion sobre su funcionamietno y vamos haciendo de este sensor un circuito realmente util para muchas aplicaciones.


----------



## loranca (Dic 23, 2006)

Ya he montado el circuito, pero me falta comprobarlo con una fuente de alimentación, pero no tengo aqui en mi casa, ya veré como me lo hago. Una cosa, aun no entiendo la función que hace el diodo D2, podriamos intercambiarlo con un diodo LED emisor de luz?!Me refiero a esto porque estamos montando un circuito que detecte el color negro o blanco pero este circuito como nos avisará cuando el objeto que tenemos es blanco o negro? Estoy un poco liado lo siento.
Muchas gracias de nuevo por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Aristides (Dic 23, 2006)

Precisamente el diodo D2 debe ser un LED y sirve como indicador del estado lógico de la salida, solo le falta indicar que es un LED o las flechitas correspondientes.


----------



## loranca (Dic 26, 2006)

FELICES FIESTAS, lo primero.
Ya he montado el circuito y comprobado su funcionamiento, he estado mirando tensiones en varios puntos y no consigo ninguna variación cuando pongo un objeto delante del tansmisor y el receptor, el problema está en que no sé si es por que lo he montado o revisado mal(después de tanas veces de desmontar y volverlo a montar) o por mi simple torpeza, si no es mucho pedir me gustaría que pusieras las fotos y documentacion de tu circuito cuanto antes, pues me corre prisa ya que tengo que acabar el circuito antes de acabar las navidades.
Siento daros tantas molestias y muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda de antemano.
Os mantendré informaciónrmados sobre las nuevas noticias del circuito.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 26, 2006)

Hoy mismo pme pongo a trabajar en eso, ya que por las festividades no habia podido realizar mayor cosa.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 28, 2006)

fijate este

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/B/P/W/2/BPW21.shtml


----------



## Amaro (Jun 27, 2009)

Podrias usar el qrd1114, es un foto transistor junto a un diodo emisor infrarojo , la aplicacion tipica es esta de robots seguidores de lineas 

cuando se refleja un has de luz en la superficie blanca entra por el fototransistor y cuando la superficie es negra el fototransistor se pone en corte 

este arreglo te permite obtener una lectura entre 0.5 a 1 cm


Saludos


----------



## gaby fallas (Ago 2, 2009)

soy nueva en esto apenas estoy empezando mis estudios en la electronica...
mi profe me mando a buscar  sobre detectores de colores y nose ni tengo la minima idea de que son como funcionan como operarlos, es para un laser si me pueden ayudar gracias!


----------



## Amaro (Ago 3, 2009)

de colores no sé, sólo e utilizado el QRD114 para la deteccion de superfiecies Blancas y negras

y tengo algunos de encndido de reles atravez de estos dispositivos , tambien barreras laser por ejemplo en una correa transportadora de un proceso industrial

consta de fototransistores , fotoresistensias o ofotodiodos depentede la configuracion que le des y transistores para amplificadorcar la corriente y así accionar dispositivos de control


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2009)

Yo creo que si se utiliza un sistema de deteccion de reflejo es muy simple.

todos los colores devuelven energía luminica, excepto el negro.

el color negro absorbe la totalidad de la luz que incide sobre él.

por ende con sólo utilizar una lámpara y 1 comparador operacional, ya tendrías que tener un medidor detector de color negro.

saludos.


----------



## Amaro (Ago 3, 2009)

pero depende de lo que le estén pidiendo realmete , pero como dice draco de la reflexion de colores tiene razon dentro de lo posible utilizar un haz de luz infrarroja y hacerla rebotar sobre una superficie y luego a un foto transistor


----------



## gaby fallas (Ago 4, 2009)

si chicos pero esque, bueno la verdad no se si les conte mi proyecto, tengo pensado hacer un laser para las ulceras del estomago, que al detectar la diferencia del color de las paredes estomacales  a las ulceras rojas aumente la potencia para acabar con estas! mi profe me mando a buscar detector de colores y amplificador operacionales solo que diay espero que entiendan que uno nuevo en esto, en el cole la verdad estoy muuuuy perdida! gracias saludos
p.d.:  apuntare todos sus consejos y preguntare cual me funciona


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 5, 2009)

mmm, si creo haber entendido algo es lo siguiente...

estan haciendo un proyecto para detectar ulseras, y luego quemarlas con láser.

no es un poco peligroso todo eso?

y a demás, según yo supongo deberían introducir ese laser con todo la circuitería dentro del estómago?

creo que ademas del laser sería necesaria una luz potente y blanca, lo más blanca posible para no alterar los colores del estomago, y asi poder definir bien el color rojo y el negro.

más allá de eso, en tema medicina y eso no puedo ayudarte, no se como es el funcionamiento del organismo y menos que circuito usar para meter dentro de alguien...

perdona mi ignorancia, saludos.


----------



## gaby fallas (Ago 6, 2009)

jaajajajaja ok! no de hecho si se cauterizan las ulceras ¿como? la verdad nose pero esque de eso se trata de inventar luego o son respaldados para su mejoramiento por alguna empresa o ahi quedaron ganandome solo una nota... ah y no seria negro sino rojo y blanco!
por cierto en el cole ya me dieron un sensor de color ahora me toca nose supongo que seguir los pasos que serian asi como bueno investigar del laser del sensor y de apmlificadores luego montar circuitos y luego convinarlos o conectarlos entre si para que funcione... pero de verdad ocupo ayuda soy una simple estudiante empezando y no se como trabajar en esto ops: 
saludos desde C.R!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola
Aqui hay algo de sensores que detectan colores:

http://www.directindustry.es/fabricante-industrial/sensor-color-64641.html

Tambien entrando a 
http://www.google.com/

y escribiendo en el buscador - Color Detector - aparecen varios

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Sch0bert (Sep 14, 2009)

Yo tambien me he topado con un problema en identificar un sensor que vi en un video de un seguidor de linea, espero que alguno de ustedes me ayude. Son los sensores que se encuentran en la parte de arriba de este carrito

YouTube - RaceKing

si alguien sabe el numero de parte se lo agradeceria.

Y sobre un buen detector de linea negra te recomiendo el TCRT5000.


----------



## saskelectronic9221 (Feb 19, 2010)

bueno yo soy nueva y estoy comenzando los estudios de biomedica esto me exige saber sobre sensores de todo tipo bueno pues me mandaron a hacer un sensor detector de color y no se como hacerlo podeis explicarme como hago



yamazaky1984 dijo:


> El circuito que use fue  el siguiente, espero que te sirva, si falla revisa que la variacion del fototransistor en la union colector emisor sea significativo y que el voltaje del comparador sete dentro del margen de varicion. si tienes mas dudas en el mail o aqui o donde sea.



re:
queria preguntarte cual es el fototransistor o transistor esta bien dicho? te queria preguntar eso y si me mandais las instrucciones para hacer el sensor es que estoy en un proyecto


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2010)

saskelectronic9221 dijo:


> ....... y si me mandais las instrucciones para hacer el sensor es que estoy en un proyecto



!! Bienvenida al Foro: ¡¡

Nuevamente estas cayendo en una contravención a las reglas generales del Foro:

*6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".

La metodología del Foro es la siguiente, tu preguntas por una idea, pero no se hacen circuitos a medida, ni tutoriales de armado a pedido.

Tu idea original se discute, muy posiblemente algún colega del Foro te facilite un esquema o contribuya al armado de tu proyecto.

Resumiendo, tendrás mucha colaboración de nuestra parte pero el primer paso lo debes dar tu.


----------

